# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Ozoncabines

## maddy

hoi , heeft iemand van jullie ervaring met afslanken in van die ozoncabines? zo ja wat is het resultaat ? gr. maddy

----------


## poesne

Hallo 
Ik heb enkele jaren geleden bij lady line van deze cabines gebruikt gemaakt

Ik moet zeggen dat ik toen 20 kg ben af gevallen

in een jaar tijd 
2x per week ernaar toe en een dieet volgen

Dit had ik nooit moeten doen

verschrikkelijk duur 
maar verkeerde begeleiding 
Ik was iemand met echt overgewicht en de meeste mensen die er kwamen
net een paar kg te zwaar kregen alle aandacht 

want dat waren mooie mensen 

en na een jaar toen 3500, gulden minder is het afgelopen en dan komt het gewone leven weer en dan vliegen de kg er weer aan 

heb later nog een s iemand gesproken die flink was afgevallen bleek ook dat ze daar was nu het afgelopen is is ze nog veel flinker dan van te voren

ook ik wil graag weer afvallen maar dan op een manier wat ik wel vol kan houden andere manier van eten 
Vandaar dat ik hier op zoek ben 

Succes met jouw zoektocht

----------

